# Beeinträchtigt ein KVM-Switch die Spielegeschwindigkeit?



## LandoCando (4. August 2009)

*Beeinträchtigt ein KVM-Switch die Spielegeschwindigkeit?*

Hätte mal eine Frage.

Wenn ich zwei Computer habe (bzw. MacBook und PC) und beide über ein DVI-Switch miteinander über einen Monitor verbinde, inklusive Tastatur-Übernahme, beeinträchtigt die Verbindung die Spielegeschwindigkeit meines PC's?   

z.B. mir so einem Teil http://cgi.ebay.de/KVM-SWITCH-UMSCH...ehör?hash=item1e57579ffe&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## skicu (4. August 2009)

*AW: Beeinträchtigt ein KVM-Switch die Spielegeschwindigkeit?*

Ich behaupte, dass das im messbaren und nicht bemerkbaren Bereich liegt.

Sprich: Theoretisch könnte man eine zusätzliche Verzögerung bei der Durchleitung durch den KVM-Switch messen, aber die Verzögerung ist so gering, dass du nichts davon merkst.

edit: Ich gehe allerdings von guten, brauchbaren Switches aus. Ich hab bisher nur in Rechenzentren mit solchen Geräten gearbeitet, und dort hat man sich das ein wenig Geld kosten lassen. Wie das bei Low Budget Geräten aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2009)

*AW: Beeinträchtigt ein KVM-Switch die Spielegeschwindigkeit?*



			
				skicu am 04.08.2009 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich behaupte, dass das im messbaren und nicht bemerkbaren Bereich liegt.
> 
> Sprich: Theoretisch könnte man eine zusätzliche Verzögerung bei der Durchleitung durch den KVM-Switch messen, aber die Verzögerung ist so gering, dass du nichts davon merkst.
> 
> edit: Ich gehe allerdings von guten, brauchbaren Switches aus. Ich hab bisher nur in Rechenzentren mit solchen Geräten gearbeitet, und dort hat man sich das ein wenig Geld kosten lassen. Wie das bei Low Budget Geräten aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.


  bei billigen würd ich mehr eher sorgen über die signalqualität, vor allem bei analogen signalen wie sound machen. "intern" schalten die das signal an sich doch nur weichenmäßig um, da wird ja nix "berechnet" oder so. aber wenn ich sehe, dass das ding 20 buchsen hat und nur 40€ kostet...?


----------



## Gunter (4. August 2009)

*AW: Beeinträchtigt ein KVM-Switch die Spielegeschwindigkeit?*

ich hatte vor ein paar jahren einen 20euro billig 2er-switch zwischen meinen damaligen 2 PCs stehen (ps2 und vga), und konnte problemlos spielen. auch bei flotten shootern wie quake 3 war keine verzögerung bemerkbar.


----------



## Suslik (5. August 2009)

*AW: Beeinträchtigt ein KVM-Switch die Spielegeschwindigkeit?*



			
				Gunter am 04.08.2009 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte vor ein paar jahren einen 20euro billig 2er-switch zwischen meinen damaligen 2 PCs stehen (ps2 und vga), und konnte problemlos spielen. auch bei flotten shootern wie quake 3 war keine verzögerung bemerkbar.



Warum sollte auch? Das Gerät dient nur als Schalter, von welchem PC der Monitor bedient wird. Ich hab so einen Switch schon seit Jahren im Einsatz und da ist nix mit "Geschwindigkeitseinbußen".


----------

